# emerge falla constantemente

## cocapola

hola foreros, espero que me podais ayudar con lo siguiente, pues trato de hacer un >> emerge dev-db/mysql tal cual y me dice lo siguiente:

```

...

...

...

50% [============================================>                                              ] 38,834        75.91K/s

18:38:09 (75.74 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/Storable-2.18.tar.gz' saved [38834/38834]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking Storable-2.18.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                        [ !! ]

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/distfiles/Storable-2.18.tar.gz

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 38834

!!! Expected: 177774

```

He probado cosas como emerge --sync y emerge portage pero resulta que el error es practicamente el mismo. Alguien sabe como solucionar este problema?

Un saludo.

----------

## Coghan

Bienvenid@ al foro.

El archivo Storable-2.18.tar.gz se ha descargado erróneamente, deberás eliminarlo del directorio /usr/portage/distfiles y volver a lanzar el emerge. Si vuelve a decir que la comprobación digest no es correcta cambia a otro mirror en tu make.conf.

----------

